# Navy to charge Lt Cmdr White for shooting back at terrorist in Chattanooga-WHAT?



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Lt Col Allen West has reported that his sources tell him that the Navy plans on bringing charges to Lt Cmdr T. White for illegally discharging a weapon of federal property. If this is true...You have got to be kidding. Below are two articles, I found a couple more so this may have some legs. But how freakin' FUBAR is this?

The US Navy is bringing charges against Lt. Cmdr Timothy White For Shooting Back At Chattanooga Terrorist |
Allen West: Navy to prosecute Chattanooga hero


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

This demonstrates how much this administration loathes the men and women in uniform. What a bunch of nonsense and a waste of tax dollars. Not to mention everyone's time. Makes as much sense as not calling in artillery on a mosque that is machine gunning and shelling your troops. I am convinced that Japan and Germany would have won WW2 with these mental midgets in charge. Would they have prosecuted those that fired back at Japanese planes on Dec 7, 1941?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

slippy said:


> lt col allen west has reported that his sources tell him that the navy plans on bringing charges to lt cmdr t. White for illegally discharging a weapon of federal property. If this is true...you have got to be kidding. Below are two articles, i found a couple more so this may have some legs. But how freakin' fubar is this?
> 
> the us navy is bringing charges against lt. Cmdr timothy white for shooting back at chattanooga terrorist |
> allen west: Navy to prosecute chattanooga hero


what would you expect from the ass lick officers the o'slimer has occupying the pentagon???
I am quite sure that it comes from a directive issued by him so as not to offend the ragheadded bastards who want to kill us by shooting back.
Remember he has fired at least 150 key officers who would not bow over and lick his ****.
The no shoot plan here follows the no shoot plan to prevent the killing of more travone's. A pattern is there. Right?
The country is run by a pos tin horn dictator, who is truly the muzslime racist in cheif.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Absolutely ridiculous! I am embarrassed for our country. I just can't believe they would even consider this.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Stay Tuned,Much More To Follow.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

I wish I could say that I'm surprised


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

You have got to be kidding me.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

If there isn't a HUGE outcry by the American public then we know without a doubt that we have gone to far to go back. There is such a thing as extenuating circumstances. I am hoping that this is one of those internet myths. 

I can not imagine the ramifications that we will experience if this happens. Who will want to join the military if they can't protect themselves and their counterparts? The message that this will send to any terrorist or nutcase will be to attack federal buildings and locations is unthinkable.

May God help us all.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

On the face of it, it seems ridiculous. But if you step back and look at the bigger picture, it makes perfect sense. The people running our country are no longer Americans. There has been a silent coup. Like Auntie said, God help us all.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Uh... wut?!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Ridiculous.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

How do you respond to this? What words are there that could express what I want to say?

Sometimes, there are no words that can take the place of a metal bar up side someone's head.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Someone mark the calendar! Denton is at a loss for words.

I have been trying to find something that confirms or denies this, no luck so far. I keep hoping (yes the dreamer is back) that this can not be true. If it is I am not sure that even God and all the prayers in the world can help us.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Someone mark the calendar! Denton is at a loss for words.
> 
> I have been trying to find something that confirms or denies this, no luck so far. I keep hoping (yes the dreamer is back) that this can not be true. If it is I am not sure that even God and all the prayers in the world can help us.


Oh, I can see this as being true. Carrying a privately owned weapon is bad enough, but then engaging someone with it? I can see the myopic military going after him for that.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I hope this isn't true but it seems as if this will happen. Prayerfully I hope that a military court will nullify any charges.

From Lt Col Allen B. West's website;
What?s happening to this heroic Navy officer from the Chattanooga shooting will make your blood BOIL - Allen B. West - AllenBWest.com
From The Blaze
Should Timothy White Be Prosecuted For Firing Back At The Chattanooga Shooter? | TheBlaze.com


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Only liberals (perhaps all political bobble-heads) are above the law everyone else are subject to lesser factions.

I really dislike removing my sidearm AND ammunition and leaving them at home on days I go on-base.
It is a huge dichotomy to me. Especially as I am a vet WITH a concealed weapon permit that I cannot at least 'register' my arrival and my sidearm and go about my doctor visits etc.

I expect the officer to be relieved of his duties and have a felony violation on his record. At the very least his career is over now and he is not promotable. 

Heart-breaking. Do the right thing and get punished... 
A person of character will do the right thing and accept the consequences. Sadly, character and honor rarely win political points.

Just random thoughts, and a heavy sigh.


----------

